# Not sure what to do.



## chowsurfs (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys!

I am new here, I found this place doing an internet search. I was searching for reasons as to why I feel impatient whenever she comes close for affection. It like I get real ansy and I start thinking of other things I could be doing. I know deep down that I love her, there is a emotional bond there. We have been together since 1985. I was 18 and she was 17. For some reason I feel resentment towards her but I am not really sure why. If someone was to ask me why I would not be able to give one good reason for feeling that way and yet it exists. 

She is a good woman with a few annoying traits that grate on my nerves from time to time. I am certain she could say the same about me. Honestly, I don't even know what to write, this is all coming out in just random thoughts and I am having a hard time formulating any type structure to this post. I have never talked to anyone about how I feel or why I treat her certain ways. I suspect our 5 year old is picking up on the lack of affection between us. I know that is not a good thing because it exposes her to our issues. I know I love my wife. A few nights ago I woke up from a dream sobbing. I dreamt that my wife had gotten sick and was dying. I heard myself saying as I was waking up, " I love and I am so sorry for everything I have done". Can someone please engage me and help me talk this thing out. 

Scott.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

She needs affection. Why would you deny her that need? It's such a simple thing to do to make her happy.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Scott, Blunt questions, how frequently do you have sex with her and do you both enjoy it?


----------

